# Can't delete Quicktime



## RhapsodyK (May 17, 2007)

Hi. I've read all the posts already posted on this topic and followed the instructions and still can't delete Quicktime off of my system. My daughter got a new iPod and it said to update iTunes and that's what started all this mess. I can't use the iPod now because when I go to install iTunes 7 it says it can't update Quicktime, I need to remove the older version. But I can't remove the older version.

I can't delete it using Add/Remove programs. It tells me access is denied. Using CC Cleaner, I can't delete it, I get the error .... Another installation is already in progress. Please finish that installation before proceeding with this install. When I go into the files of My Computer or into the registry and try to delete files, I get access is denied messages for some and for others the Another installation is in progress.

I have a Dell and am using Win XP. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyrus1911 (May 13, 2007)

Try seeing holy_saiyan1's post :

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/501046-cant-remove-quicktime.html


----------



## RhapsodyK (May 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for the reply. I previously tried the MS clean up utility and get the same error message, it doesn't work. Says another installation is in process and finish that installation before retrying. It won't go any further and does not delete.


----------

